# bunk beds



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Going to build a set of bunk beds for the grandson and had a question. What would the standard heigth be from the top of the bottom mattress or frame to the bottom of the upper frame be?
Thanks men, Gary


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here's a link to a good site for free plans. Just click on any of the choices.

http://bunkbedscentral.com/free-bunk-bed-plans-2/


----------

